# FS/FT: Adult + "Teen" African Cichlids + LF: African Peacock Cichlids



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Want to trade or sell my fish below for any African Peacocks...

I am also looking for any African Peacock like Lemon Jakes, Red Shoulders, OBs, etc. (Colorful ones )

Two - 3"-4" Dark Blue Fuelleborni Cichlid (with Orange Dorsal fin)*$5 ea.*

One - HUGE 7" Fuelleborni Show Male! Great Color. *$10*

One - 4"-5" Female Green Terror.*$5*

Nothing wrong with any of these fish, just want different type of fish in the tank. All have great colors.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

*Or All Three Fish For $20!*


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

are the Two - 3"-4" Dark Blue Fuelleborni Cichlid (with Orange Dorsal fin) a pair?


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Want to trade a 5" red zebra for then? lol jk. Im slightly interested in the Dark Blue Fuelleborni....


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

interesting, but too bad u live too far! good lock for sale!


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Brisch said:


> are the Two - 3"-4" Dark Blue Fuelleborni Cichlid (with Orange Dorsal fin) a pair?


No idea  Well they haven't bred yet, and I cant tell wether they are male/female so they very well could be 

Cichlid - Hah no thanks  You want the 7 incher?

Pieces - Thanks


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

BIG BUMP! Price Change!


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, For those Fuelleborni's both would be males. The females are a bland/pale yellow with some minor black blotches....I'm pretty sure anyway.


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

K kewl, so all fuelleborni's are males most likely


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

Post some pics!


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Will work on that tomorrow, too busy tonight!


----------

